# What is best method to remove grease from new traps?



## chefrific

Got my first traps coming in tomorrow.  What is the best method to remove ALL the factory grease?


----------



## Realtree Ga

Pressure washer or just throw them in your dish washer.  You can also boil them in water.


----------



## chefrific

Realtree Ga said:


> Pressure washer or just throw them in your dish washer.  You can also boil them in water.


When boiling, do I add any detergent or just water without any chemicals?


----------



## HucK Finn

I just boil for about an hour in water only.... Then take a water hose and put it in your pot and let the water run over for a few minutes, before pulling your traps out. This will allow all of the oils on top to run out. If you pull your traps out before doing this, you will pull them right out through the oils, and it will get right back on your trap.


----------



## Buck Roar

Put some degreaser on them over night and then boil.


----------



## Toddmann

I put mine in a big pot of warm water with dishwashing liquid and agitate the water for a few minutes. Let them soak for an our then agitate again and rinse. Then boil. Then I go ahead and trap with them. After they get somev rust on them I boil them again in logwood dye and wax them.


----------



## Throwback

i spray "purple power" on mine then preferably pressure wash them. it only has to stay on them for 10 minutes or so if its mixed half and half with water. you can buy purple power at wal mart in the automotive section. 

i tried the dishwasher once and it left little rust spots on the racks. about got ran out of the house on that one. 

if they're MB traps you might just want to degrease them then wax them. it takes FOREVER for MB traps to get a good coat of rust on them even if you try all the rust enhancing tricks. If i remember right tim caven said he does this the first year he uses them. 



T


----------



## ranger374

Throwback said:


> i tried the dishwasher once and it left little rust spots on the racks. about got ran out of the house on that one.
> 
> if they're MB traps you might just want to degrease them then wax them. it takes FOREVER for MB traps to get a good coat of rust on them even if you try all the rust enhancing tricks. If i remember right tim caven said he does this the first year he uses them.
> 
> 
> 
> T



I did the same thing.....left rust spots, but you can run the dishwasher after on a rinse only with 3 or 4 sugar free lemonade koolaid pacs(be sure to empty the contents and not put the whole pack in there) and it will make the washer like new.

my wife said i need to wash traps about every other year, cause if the racks rusted she could get a new washer -- then i showed her the lemonade trick.  then she didn't like me washing traps anymore.

If you really want a qquick coat of rust on the mb traps, after inital degrease/wash, soak overnight in a salt water solution , then set outside to dry and rust.  I did this 2 years ago with my first set of mb's, and they are just fine.


----------



## Flaustin1

Vinegar will also give a good coat of rust in a short time.


----------



## ranger374

Flaustin1 said:


> Vinegar will also give a good coat of rust in a short time.



actually, vinegar will "eat" the rust off the traps, then you have to rinse with water and set out to rust.  I have cleaned many extremely rusted traps with vinegar, repaired and re-rusted and dyed, and waxed.


----------



## tommy jacobs

I have a dozen new traps coming tomorrow, I have ordered MB 550's, also log wood dye, so if i understand correctly i should degrease them, Purple power, and presure wash them, and skip the boiling and dyeing and go strait to waxing ???  Any help would be appeciated !    Thanks


----------



## Realtree Ga

tommy jacobs said:


> I have a dozen new traps coming tomorrow, I have ordered MB 550's, also log wood dye, so if i understand correctly i should degrease them, Purple power, and presure wash them, and skip the boiling and dyeing and go strait to waxing ???  Any help would be appeciated !    Thanks



If you degrease then you can skip boiling and dyeing and go straight to wax.  This late in the season, you can also degrease and go strait to the ground.  in 18 days when the season ends, put them outside and let them rust then dye and wax and you are ready for next season.


----------



## tommy jacobs

Thanks, I am just trying to catch Coyotes to remove off our Deer land and thats it, i will keep trapping as long as i can to remove them, will it help to go on and boil, and dye, and wax traps, and how do you know when its time to do it again ? Thanks


----------



## javery

Not everyone does,but I degrease,dye and wax my new traps.After I pull them at the least I'll let them sit in the dye drum for a day or two after I clean them up good.


----------



## SemperFi

tommy jacobs said:


> I have a dozen new traps coming tomorrow, I have ordered MB 550's, also log wood dye, so if i understand correctly i should degrease them, Purple power, and presure wash them, and skip the boiling and dyeing and go strait to waxing ???  Any help would be appeciated !    Thanks



After you degrease, I would probably at least give em a boil in some clean water to get any scent off em. After boiling em pour the water off before you pull traps out, so your not pulling traps up through anything you just boiled off. After that I would wax em.


----------



## tommy jacobs

Thanks everyone for all the information, one last question or two, if i catch a coyote, do i just reset the trap and move on ? and how long can you use the same traps over and over till they need to be boiled, dyed, and waxed again, Thanks


----------



## SemperFi

I reset it in same spot. If I pull a trap, I will boil it, dye it, and wax it again before I bed it in a new spot. You don't want that dirty trap in a new, clean set. Dirty trap in a dirty catch circle is ok.


----------



## tommy jacobs

Thanks for all the info !


----------

